

Google makes progress on image search - bootload
http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2008/04/27/google-makes-progress-on-image-search/

======
lyime
Whoever cracks the image analysis algorithm will be the king. There are so
many applications for this its crazy. I did an internship one year at Intel
working on Image Analysis algorithm optimization. Even though we were not
super accurate with our algorithms, it was obvious that this is going to be a
big thing and the computer hardware would play a big role.

Any one here working on Image analysis algorithms?

~~~
apu
I am. I expect to post the first version of my startup within a few months
here.

It's indeed a very exciting area to be in.

------
gojomo
This Google work was previously posted a little over a month ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176367>

Also, it was one of the topics of Norvig's talk at YC's Startup School:

[http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/peter-norvig-at-
start...](http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/peter-norvig-at-startup-
school-08)

(Skip to slide 6 to get right to the image search segment.)

